# Canadian Horses, anybody? (lots of photos)



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

For those who haven't heard of this breed, here's a brief history: Upper Canada District - Canadian Horse Breeders - Breed History


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I keep my horse at a barn where there are about 70 Canadian horses. We have Du Coteau Dynamo Perle who is a half sister of yours. 
this is Perle:








This is all the broodmares lined up eating:








This is Tomahawk he's Perle's full brother and has an unusual blue eye:








Here is Lado Satan Paulo, he was champion stallion of Quebec in 1990:








And this is the other stallion Joly Vulcain Lucifer (thats Perle in front of him):








Fabie.ca is the site, there's pictures of many of the horses and pedigrees.


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

I can really see similarities between Perle and Chloe! Who is Perle's dam?
Paulo is quite the traditional-style Canadian. How tall is he? 

When we visited Ferme De Berges in 2002, I am sure that we looked at another mare on that website, Du Coteau Dynamo Ko-Ko. We were literally surrounded by dozens of 2-year-olds to choose from. It was quite an overwhelming experience for inexperienced horse people. I heard that they sold off most of their stock a few years ago.

Both are beautiful stallions and great representatives of the breed!

I'm not sure what to make of Tomahawk. His head is quite different than his sister's and my mare's...must have got it from the dam?


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Magaidh, got your PM, thanks, but have to run errands in town right now, do some "actual" work....:wink:

I will check back in and ad some photos when I get back, may be tomorrow though.
They won't be nearly the beautiful photos you posted though!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Chloe is absolutely stunning!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Magaidh said:


> I can really see similarities between Perle and Chloe! Who is Perle's dam?
> Paulo is quite the traditional-style Canadian. How tall is he?
> 
> When we visited Ferme De Berges in 2002, I am sure that we looked at another mare on that website, Du Coteau Dynamo Ko-Ko. We were literally surrounded by dozens of 2-year-olds to choose from. It was quite an overwhelming experience for inexperienced horse people. I heard that they sold off most of their stock a few years ago.
> ...


I made a mistake, Tomahawk is Only Perle's half brother they share their dam Du Coteau Rebel Fancy. Tomahawks dad is Paulo.

Paulo is pretty tall he's 16.1 but Lucifer is only 15.1 in the height department, Lucifer is more traditional.

Here is an absolutely adorable filly named Mosarc Paygaze Whisper her mom is a very pretty light chestnut named Du Coteau Dark Fox Dream. Whisper is one of the three "blonds" at the farm:


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

Masatisan, I have never seen a Canadian of that colour. How beautiful! I've seen the odd darker chestnut, and I really love the bays. Have you seen Cosyland Farm's stud, Natcho? He is a half-brother to our mare Sadie:










They share the same sire, Patenaude Wonder Charbon:


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> Chloe is absolutely stunning!


Thank you! She is a beautiful girl in every way, especially her temperament and personality.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

We have a really cool bay mare her name is Century Brigadier Gleam. Shes a silver bay with the white legs and white/grey/ black tail and mane. Unfortunately I dont have the greatest pics of her...
Dream and Whisper are at the front and Gleam is hiding behind them


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I have heard and written about them. But, that is about it. I really thought that Paulo was a fresian from the way he is standing. -blush- lol. I'm not that smart, sadly! LOL!! Anyway, umm oh yeah! UMMM, ok so Quinn is amazing!! I love him!! He looks like a sweety! I have a special like for Hanoverians!!! And I like canadians! But, yeah I live in US so not many around here  lol. Well if you survived my dumb talking HERE -hands metal- congrats!!! LOL


----------



## missmellow (May 4, 2011)

fascinating  I had never heard of this breed until just now. They are lovely!


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

fuadteagan said:


> I have heard and written about them. But, that is about it. I really thought that Paulo was a fresian from the way he is standing. -blush- lol. I'm not that smart, sadly! LOL!! Anyway, umm oh yeah! UMMM, ok so Quinn is amazing!! I love him!! He looks like a sweety! I have a special like for Hanoverians!!! And I like canadians! But, yeah I live in US so not many around here  lol. Well if you survived my dumb talking HERE -hands metal- congrats!!! LOL


I'm excited to watch Quinn grow and develop! I think he's going to be a really lovely horse. He definitely inherited a lot of his dad's traits, with the lighter build, long neck and bigger movement. We're hoping he finishes at least 16 hands, he might even make 16.1! He is a sweetie but he's also a little punk, hehe. 

Chloe, our mare, has been mistaken for a Friesian before. They do share some lineage waaaay back in the breed, apparently, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Your horses are phenomenal! What gorgeous pictures of really stunning animals 

I learned about that breed when I was horse shopping and found one for sale. Didn't work out with him but I was really impressed by everything I learned about Canadian horses! I'd have been very interested in one if they were more common around here.


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

My coach has two Canadians. The faded/brown looking one is a 5 year old mare in her first year of work with me aboard at a show we attended today. Her name is Five Winds Prince Saffron. The black boy is a 10 year old gelding, Five Winds Prince Magic. They are awesome horses, smart, willing, happy to work.


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

Deerly, they do seem to still be quite rare in the States. The breed nearly died out at the turn of the last century, but the Canadian government got themselves organized and brought it back. Now there are around 13,000 registered horses, but my guess is most of them are in Canada.

Kenda, the two you posted are beautiful! I love the mare's tail. I looked up their pedigrees...the Henryville line is supposed to be very steady, calm and kind. Our mare has a lot of the Fox line in her, but she didn't seem to get too much of the supposed mischievousness of his offspring. Although, both of our mare's foals are very gregarious and opinionated!


----------



## YoungCowgirl (May 7, 2011)

Subbing, Canadians are awesome!


----------



## BellaC (Jan 18, 2011)

I know this thread is a little older, but what are you all riding your Canadians in? Which brand of saddles? I'm having the hardest time fitting my 4 y/o gelding, and the saddle fitter at my aunts told me to come on here, and ask what you all ride in(tree size etc...)

Which brands have you had the best of luck with?


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

Both of ours go in a wintec isabell dressage saddle with the interchangeable gullet. I think they're both set to large.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice looking horses, and an interesting breed. I've often wondered why they haven't caught on down here...


----------



## Paygaze (Jul 30, 2011)

*Chestnut with flaxen mane*

It is with great interest that I had read all the comments above and I thought that you might be interested in seeing Paygaze, Sire of Whisper. He also is the Sire of Xanthe whom has the very same color pattern and I also posted a picture of Lune, who is Xanthe's Dam. This pattern of color can be found in less than 10% in the Canadian Horse breed. Hopefully you will enjoy these pictures!


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm so happy to find a thread about Canadians!! I live in Quebec so they're pretty common here, but I'm surprised that they haven't become more popular elsewhere, because they're awesome! Not only a great family or all-around horse, but very sound, easy keepers, smart and sane  The barn I used to manage had one as a school horse; she had quite the personality but was a wonderful horse all the same.

So cool to see the chestnuts, too.


----------



## Paygaze (Jul 30, 2011)

*Palomino Canadian Horse*

Very rarely would you see palomino canadian horse. We just acquired one of the palamino named Theta and she has a strong Canadian personality, ei. spirited, smart, curious of nature and always ready to go to work. If not at work then she will come to you to be pet like a puppy, so here is a picture of her newly arrived at our farm.


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

nice! I've never seen one that colour


----------



## Paygaze (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice color indeed but it is adding to the grooming. The few last days have been raining and the paddock is turning into a muddy nightmare so are the horse whatever they are black, white or chestnut!!! Can wait for winter and the beautifull white snow:wink:


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

I just wanted to say that I've been browsing this forum and before this I was pretty unaware of the coolness of Canadian horses. Makes me proud to be a Canadian girl! I really love these horses and I would love to own one someday. Thanks for showing me this wonderful breed!


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

*yes!*



cfralic said:


> I just wanted to say that I've been browsing this forum and before this I was pretty unaware of the coolness of Canadian horses. Makes me proud to be a Canadian girl! I really love these horses and I would love to own one someday. Thanks for showing me this wonderful breed!


cfralic, they are awesome!! It's a shame that there isn't much call for all-around family horses these days, because these horses are IT. I used to use one as a school horse, and she was amazing


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I am actually going next week with a friend to her friend's farm to ride Canadians! (did ya follow that?) I will take pictures and post them and let you know what I think. SO strange because I have actually never heard of them until last week when she invited me out. I'm excited


----------

